# Spalted Sycamore & Burr Elm Bowls.



## kkwall (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi All,


Just started turning bowls recently, but am starting to enjoy it a lot.


Here are two of the bowls I have turned.


Was lucky to have such nice pieces of wood from my supplier.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish I could do that, one day[]


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 19, 2006)

Must have been fun doing 2 completely different woods and shapes.  They look great!


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

W[]W
Nice job.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW nice work Kenny[]


----------



## kkwall (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone.[]

I have a long way to go! I want to start doing some longer vases, and perhaps some hollow forms.[]


Need to get a good chuck with spriget jaws though! Perhaps Santa will be good to me.[]


Only thing is Santa probably doesn't know how much they cost.[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great start and those are beautiful woods.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Haven't tried bowls yet.  Looking at those makes me want to give it a shot.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the first one a lot, very nicely done.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 21, 2006)

Fantastic turnings Kenny![]


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice work Kenny.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
I like the Burr Elm.. Nice shape and design.. the sycamore is okay too, but my favorite is the Elm..   I cut an elm behind my shop last fall... can't wait to start turning some of the bigger pieces..  as soon as the rain lets up, I want to cut some blanks and start them to dry for turning.. Turning bowls was the reason I wanted to start working with a lathe, I just started with pens and got hooked there for a while.. finally turned a bowl last summer and hooked there too.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## kkwall (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Chuck,


Glad to hear that you like the elm bowl.


It does grip hold of you this woodturning. I notice that I am spending less time making pens, and more on bowls and other items.


I just love working with wood, and provided that you enjoy what you are doing, I dont expect it matters what you are doing!


Cheers,
Kenny


----------

